# my tiel flew away =(



## dstrukd (May 4, 2011)

door opened, he siezed the opportunity and took off, we looked for him for a while but there's no way we're going to find him unless he comes back :/


my question now is, his mate is alone now, i fear she'll get depressed and really upset? what are my options?

i was considering getting another tiel, but would another female suffice? or would i need to get another male(i wasn't okay with them mating before)

i just want to make sure my snowball isn't going to get extremely depressed 

please help


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Take a look at this:
http://www.cafabirdclub.org/lost.htm

If you end up unable to find your bird, getting a new bird immediately for your other won't help anything immediately. All new birds need to go through a quarantine period of at least 1 month before being introduced to your current bird.


----------



## dstrukd (May 4, 2011)

bjknight93 said:


> Take a look at this:
> http://www.cafabirdclub.org/lost.htm
> 
> If you end up unable to find your bird, getting a new bird immediately for your other won't help anything immediately. All new birds need to go through a quarantine period of at least 1 month before being introduced to your current bird.


we've been lookin for 8 hours now in my apartment complex, we are leaving our back door open and the original cage outside and open with food, i've had tiels come back before, but in all reality, spike isn't the best flyer i worry that one of the neighborhood cats can get to him before he can make it home, or that the pidgeons and other outside birds will get to him. realistically the chances of him making it back are slim, the trees are high, and snowball has stopped flock calling to him, if worst comes to worst i need to know what i need to do in order to keep my bird from getting too depressed without him  they were bonded extremely well, whenever i took spike out of the room, snowball flew to me to be with him and vice versa, i've even tried carrying snowball(who is now clipped) outside to see if i could lure spike back, but i think he is out of the apartments, and the only trees are in my apartment complex


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I wouldn't take Snowball outside without a harness or cage, even if she is clipped..you risk her flying away too. Clipped birds can still fly, and even more so when it is windy out. What you can do is put Snowball out in a cage...with another cage beside her and the door open to just that cage.


----------



## dstrukd (May 4, 2011)

she's comfortable with me holding her with my hand, so that's how i took her out originally, it's 100 degrees outside i can't leave her outside for long, and she also is able to open our carrying cage, so i can't leave her out alone, as spike would never fly back to the carrying cage, only the main cage


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

There is a chance that even if you were to get Snowball and friend, they would never bond the way she did to her previous mate. Getting a girl is a better option if you don't want babies, but not all tiels will be buddy-buddy. I would put up some flyers at your vet and local pet store. Just in case someone finds him.


----------



## dstrukd (May 4, 2011)

roxy culver said:


> There is a chance that even if you were to get Snowball and friend, they would never bond the way she did to her previous mate. Getting a girl is a better option if you don't want babies, but not all tiels will be buddy-buddy. I would put up some flyers at your vet and local pet store. Just in case someone finds him.


my vet is MILES away, 13 to be exact, and i buy my bird food and supplies at walmart :/


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Yes, but people may call your vet if they find a bird...and it may be yours. You really should get the word out in as many ways possible.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

And? Some birds, with the right wind, even clipped, can fly 20 miles before stopping. It can't hurt to put up signs just in case. Some birds have been returned to their owners weeks later. So I don't think you should give up just yet.


----------



## dstrukd (May 4, 2011)

i'm definitely not giving up, but i have to think of snowball's health as well i can't put her health in peril because i want to get my other bird back, i can hope


my birds aren't tagged, if they get found it's basically somebody gets a free bird(and i'd love that more than to think he's out on his own) i live in the ghetto, fliers won't do much for the cause, 

in that informational read, it says that a bird would stay in one tree if it's frightened?, it looks as if he flew to a nearby tree, but i cannot see him for anything, and the tree is way too high for any ladder that's readily available


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

It says to listen for the bird if you cannot see him...and not to attempt to use a ladder anyways. Your best bet is to come out in the evening and early morning when it is quiet with some millet to try to tempt him down. This is when it is most quiet and he will be less frightened than during the busy part of the day.


----------



## dstrukd (May 4, 2011)

he won't eat millet unless he sees snowball eat it first, my main problem is that he flew out the front door, and we can't leave the birds out the front, we can leave them on the back patio,

i can't see him, and when i whistle the andy griffith song(his favorite tune) he usually responds, but i have nothing


----------



## dstrukd (May 4, 2011)

wow... somebody just walked to my door holding spike, he was being such a good boy! omg im soooo relieved!!! i'm soo glad spike is so tame with children, her little 5 year old picked him up and they brought him back to us! D


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

Congratulations. That's wonderful news!


----------



## dstrukd (May 4, 2011)

poor guy is so scared! he's all hot and is abnormally calm, should i keep monitoring this? i put him back in his cage with fresh water and food


thank you all for your help


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Yes, definitely monitor. With that kind of temperature and the stress of being out, he could be at risk for heat stroke. Does he like to be misted? You might consider a light misting with some cool water, but only if it won't stress him out worse.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

That is great news, what a relief!









Certainly keep an eye on him, especially for the next 24 hours. If he starts showing signs of being ill or something just isn't right, have him seen asap.


----------



## dstrukd (May 4, 2011)

enigma731 said:


> Yes, definitely monitor. With that kind of temperature and the stress of being out, he could be at risk for heat stroke. Does he like to be misted? You might consider a light misting with some cool water, but only if it won't stress him out worse.


he HATES being misted he looks alright for now, just looks like he's resting, i whistled his favorite tune and he reciprocated it briefly, i will definitely monitor this,


what happened was

our neighbors 2 doors down has a tiel

spike flew out, and then went there and started harassing the neighbors tiel with songs and such, we couldnt hear him at all, but the neighbor saw him, she carried him all the way to our house and he stood on her finger like such a good boy! i was sooo proud 


when i got him he felt pretty hot though, i checked his feet for any signs of heat blisters, but i didn't find anything,


is there any kind of screen i can put over my front door that would prevent them from wanting to fly near it if i do decide to let them grow their wings out again?

i remember seeing an infomercial about a curtain magnet thing that looked like it'd work for back doors, if i could install it in my front door it looks like a perfect fit


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Congrats on getting him back!!!

Is there any way that you can just keep the door always closed when the birds are out? Or only let them out to fly in another room? It would help in preventing them from escaping.


----------



## dstrukd (May 4, 2011)

roxy culver said:


> Congrats on getting him back!!!
> 
> Is there any way that you can just keep the door always closed when the birds are out? Or only let them out to fly in another room? It would help in preventing them from escaping.


people are in and out, normally they're in my room, but we downsized so they have to be in the living room now, and people are in and out all day and it just happened as a freak accident :/ if i could get some kind of curtains that close and open for people it'd change everything

something like this


http://www.amazon.com/Portable-Magnetic-Screen-Outdoor-Through/dp/B0056EJNA8


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

So glad you got your cockatiel back that is wonderful news.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

I would go with a permanent mesh,if possible.We have got all our windows in the apartment with permanent mesh on.Even with that on,we have already caught our birds trying to chew it .You can never be too careful with these little cuties.Congrats on having your bird back and good luck X x


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

dstrukd said:


> people are in and out, normally they're in my room, but we downsized so they have to be in the living room now, and people are in and out all day and it just happened as a freak accident :/ if i could get some kind of curtains that close and open for people it'd change everything
> 
> something like this
> 
> ...


That would definitely only help matters.


----------



## dstrukd (May 4, 2011)

meaggiedear said:


> That would definitely only help matters.


i'm sorry i don't quite understand this


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

She means that can only help and cannot hurt matters.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

bjknight93 said:


> She means that can only help and cannot hurt matters.


Lol. Yes. That is what I meant. 

Sorry if I wasn't clear.


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm so glad you got your bird back! It's definitely one of the scariest things I can imagine!


----------



## dstrukd (May 4, 2011)

meaggiedear said:


> Lol. Yes. That is what I meant.
> 
> Sorry if I wasn't clear.


naw it was my fault lol thanks  sometimes i speedread through things >_>


----------

